# train show find



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I did a train show this past weekend and here is one of the better finds I had.Under a dealer table in a very used set box was AF # 20510 The Rambler.Other than the box it is in very decent condition with a running engine.This is a keeper but the other finds I will probably turn.One more show this season than thoughts of the outdoors beckons....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice find, still better to have the set then the box it came in. It pays to look under the vendors table, you never know what you'll find there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice!


----------

